# R.I.P.S Drag-R in accident



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well I have done it good and proper this time.

Left Santa Pod after the HKS Series, got onto the A45 and hit the lorry ruts in the road, that sent the trailer viciously to one side and started a major fish tail. The road is down hill and the fish was growing, it was massive and I knew I dare not brake. Suddenly in kicked the 'do what everyone says and accelerate', so I did!!

The fish grew and grew and grew, I still dare not brake, I was well and truly in the shit. Then traction was completely gone and the trailer was leaving big black marks from one side of the road to the other until it suddenly just turned me sideways and smashed into the central barrier throwing the Drag-R off the front right hand corner of the trailer. Luckily my Stagea was so far left at this point it missed me and landed on it's wheels up against the armco.

No one was hurt, the trailer is written off the Drag R is battered and the Stagea is bashed in on one corner. uke:

Anyone got a few grand they don't want???

F**K !!!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I really hope you are joking?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Gutted for you mate 
Truly

As the saying always goes Its only metal and can be repaired just glad you are ok and will be living to fight another day

Jay


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I really hope you are joking?


I wish I was Asim..............




blueskygtr said:


> Gutted for you mate
> Truly
> 
> As the saying always goes Its only metal and can be repaired just glad you are ok and will be living to fight another day
> ...


Thanks Jay. Thats how I am trying to see it...........not easy right now..........


.


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Very bad luck....just how bad does the damage seem to the Drag R?
Main thing is your ok & no one got hurt!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

soggy said:


> Very bad luck....just how bad does the damage seem to the Drag R?
> Main thing is your ok & no one got hurt!


I won't know for a few days. It's been taken to a secure compound for now until I can find someone to fix it and make it like new again. I would guess mainly panel damage, front wings, front and rear bumpers, splitter, intercooler, door?, but one rear wheel looks like it is at the wrong angle???

Will update when I know more.

.


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Everything will work out ok in the end....don't worry.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

*absolutely gutted for you Jeff.*

:bawling:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

F**ks sake!!!

Sad reading.
Sincerely hope it is "just" cosmetic damage.

At least no other cars involved.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that man, that really sucks  Glad to hear you are well and I hope it all goes on to live another day!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Good God Jeff,so sorry to hear this,I'm glad you're ok though.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Absolutely gutted for you Jeff.

Not quite sure how, but if I can help in any way, let me know.

Matt.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

So gutted for you man, but hey it will probably just be panel repairs. Does insurance cover the car if it's being towed?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Gah, sorry to hear.
BAd buzz.
My mate did the same thing with a formular atlantic in the states years ago , like crashed the tow car and biffed the championship leading car off ...
Not good.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

omg seriously gutted for you mate.

i hope that it was insured? or least the insurance on your stagea covered it?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Jeff,thats really sad news,seeing all the work/money going in the car,shipping it half worund the world and then damaging it on the trailer when going home:runaway:

Hope it just looks bad and is only a smaller damage.

Alex


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Ludders said:


> I wish I was Asim..............


Im really sorry to hear this mate 
Best thing is that you are ok, car can always be repaired.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Really sorry to hear this I hope it's all repairable and nobody got hurt.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

So gutted to here mate. Hope you get her straightened out mint.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Really sorry to hear this I hope it's all repairable and nobody got hurt.


Glad nobody got hurt, this accidents can go very badly . . . . keep faith and change your focus on other things for a while until all the desaster is left behind.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Ah Jeff, I am absolutely gutted for you. It sounds like a nightmare situation, but you give the impression that it's repairable- I sincerely hope that's the case.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah no  Sorry to be reading this Jeff, you must be gutted, I am!!!  Thats shockingly bad luck after all the effort thats gone into this car


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

really sorry to hear the news.

but it could have been worse cars are repairable people are not

Stay positive


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy shit Jeff, gutted to hear this!!

Can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now! Glad you are not injured yourself. All the best with sorting the repairs.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no Jeff, really sorry to hear that mate....terrible news 

I hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

omg..


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Bugger Jeff 

so so sorry to hear mate but main thing is you are ok.
was great to see you in it yesterday.
Sounds like you can get the car sorted which is good news
If you need any help at all give me a call 

John


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What a nightmare...I've always feared this when towing....I really hope it works out for you.
T


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Gutted for you Jeff, glad your OK though


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bugger. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shit mate. I can't believe it. That is so unlucky. If you need a hand checking it out i am only round the corner so give me a call.

Jamie


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I turned back to see Jeff and by this time he'd got the Stagea, trailer and Drag R and his son's car all parked parked up in line in a lay-by - and that can't have been an easy task. Jeff was still in good spirits - top bloke!

I'd been moaning about lorry ruts in the road on the way up, and again as we left Santa Pod, it's like being on rails one second and then the steering gets thrown to the left or right the next. I can see exactly how this all added up and conspired against Jeff with the drag-r on the trailer, especially on that particular section of dual carriageway. The roads are clearly not built to take the weight of the lorries using them, it's a bloody disgrace.

What was lucky was no-one was hurt, and I will say the drag-r car looked better than you'd expect given it had leapt for it's life off the trailer, luckily it landed on it's wheels and must have been going quite slowly as there is no big impact damage anywhere, but has clearly suffered from breaking free from all the tie downs especially from the front winch cable. 

I really hope the damage gets fixed with as little grief as possible for you Jeff.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Gutted to hear this mate, after all the work that went in.
Glad nobodys hurt and it appears to be only cosmetic damage. (fingers crossed)
Is there a possibility the council or highways agency could take the blame, a few pics of the road condition and a carefully worded letter perhaps?


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Nightmare!


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats gutting, what a nightmare. I doubt any recourse could be taken against the road authorities council etc, which is unfortunate. Sounds like a nightmare scenario and as has been said as long as all the people escaped unscathed then thats about as "good" an accident as you can have. Lane 1 ruts can be quite severe, not overly bad up in Scotland but the HGV traffic will be worse down south, there are a few spots where you can actually see the ruts up here though, and as a class 1 Driver, you can feel an artic trailer when it slips in and out of them, doesn't shake it around obviously but you feel it, so a car trailer getting wobbled by them doesn't surprise me at all.

Hope it's as easy a fix as possible

Ross


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

unbelieveable

you climb in a car with hundereds of horsepower, launch yourself at a horizon you intend on reaching within 10 seconds with all manor of things that could fail and cause you to crash, and you end up damaging the car on the back of a trailer.

really feel for you dude.

might i suggest you let me edit the original post to say you'd just run your first 8 second quarter and you had a high speed blow out?



mook


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

shit a brick! Not good, hopefully its just cosmetic

someone has to say this though!

What the hell were you doing towing a 1800kg car with the stagea?


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

is the car that heavy??!

I'm imagining then that car plus trailer would have been a few hundred kilo's heavier than the Stagea?

Thats all fine and well most of the time if your experience at towing etc and used to it pushing you around a bit but even then it's not best advised, but when you get into bother as happened you're fighting a losing battle from the word go as the trailer overpowers the lighter tow vehicle and just takes it wherever it's going. Obviously comiserations etc and you'll be feeling gutted about the whole thing, that wasn't intended as anything else but something to consider next time, a heftier tow vehicle like a range rover/big pick up etc would be well advised. In general I beleive it's best to aim to have the trailers total weight 80% of the tow vehicle at most, and a stabiliser bar fitted as well for extra peace of mind.

Again I hope it's all easily fixed



Ross


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fooking hell Jeff. Sorry to here about the car dude.
Glad you are OK.

What times did you squeeze out of the car Yesterday??? 


Mick


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Fooking hell Jeff. Sorry to here about the car dude.
> Glad you are OK.
> 
> What times did you squeeze out of the car Yesterday???
> ...


My times were rubbish but I scored 9.9 for the acrobatic driving on the way home.

:bawling:

.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Bum Deal*

Bummer Ludders 

As good as a Stagea is, it isnt a towing vehicle for a trailer and a car, no way,get yourself a proper tow car. All up I bet your trailer and car was more than 2400 kilos hanging off the back of a stagea with springs and suspension for a passenger car designed with 4 people in it, not 2 and a half tons 

Hope its fixed and back up to run soon 

Andy


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> shit a brick! Not good, hopefully its just cosmetic
> 
> someone has to say this though!
> 
> What the hell were you doing towing a 1800kg car with the stagea?


The Skyline empty weighs about 1700kg. The Stagea weighs at least 2000kg loaded. I took advice on the suitability of towing the Skyline with the Stagea and which type of trailer to use. I was using a four wheel braked trailer which supposedly was suited to the job.

This type of accident is, worst luck, quite common and usualy laid on it's side in front of the trailer is a Range Rover or other 4X4. At least Stageas stay upright :thumbsup:

But I do get your point about weight ratios and I think you would need at least a four tonner to stand any chance and even then I think in most cases it would still turn over.

If you have ever had a ride along the road with a Skyline on a trailer moving from edge to edge of a dual carriageway you will know that the weight of the moving car behind is enourmous and nothing can stop it once it goes.

Quite an experience I promise you.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> unbelieveable.
> 
> might i suggest you let me edit the original post to say you'd just run your first 8 second quarter and you had a high speed blow out?
> 
> ...


Must agree it would not be so bad if that were true


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Ludders said:


> This type of accident is, worst luck, quite common and usualy laid on it's side in front of the trailer is a Range Rover or other 4X4. At least Stageas stay upright :thumbsup:
> 
> .


A very expensive project Civic we did that was running in the HKS series 2 rounds back suffered a very similar experience to yours on the way back from Pod and was indeed being towed by a Range Rover. Hit the ruts, fishtailed eventually falling off the trailor. 2 panels left Ok on the car, trailor trashed and Range rover seriously damaged as well. Cars still not fully repaird.

Lot less weight, bigger tow car but same outcome.


----------



## gts dan (Apr 24, 2005)

i almost lost my new R32 when towing it back on a trailor, starting fish tailing and i hung on for dear life, lucky it sorted it self out though, thank god.

Sorry to hear this mate


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*fish and chips*

Hi Jeff,
you should have followed us and taken up the offer of the fish and chips,
What a bummer, feel heaps for you, at least you are ok,
Interesting that TPW had the same thing happen was it the same road ?


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Ludders,

Totally totally gutted for you mate, but it will be back bigger and stronger (thinks R32 shell and 8 sec 1/4's :chuckle. It was nice to meet you at rotorstock finally. If you need any help, i'm not far from you at all, and i've been known to use a spanner or two .

Dan


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

gary said:


> Interesting that TPW had the same thing happen was it the same road ?


No. He was travelling North on the DC and landed the car on the armco.
Same problem with wagon ruts though.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Ludders said:


> ]
> 
> If you have ever had a ride along the road with a Skyline on a trailer moving from edge to edge of a dual carriageway you will know that the weight of the moving car behind is enourmous and nothing can stop it once it goes.
> 
> ...



I've towed our skyline enough to know the feeling.... and thats with a 2800kg pickup towing a 1300kg car on a 4 wheel low trailor. It isnt nice.

We travel with as much weight as possible in the tow car, and nothing at all in the skyline, if poss as little as fuel as we can.


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

Ludders said:


> The Skyline empty weighs about 1700kg. The Stagea weighs at least 2000kg loaded. I took advice on the suitability of towing the Skyline with the Stagea and which type of trailer to use. I was using a four wheel braked trailer which supposedly was suited to the job.
> 
> This type of accident is, worst luck, quite common and usualy laid on it's side in front of the trailer is a Range Rover or other 4X4. At least Stageas stay upright :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your luck as I'm a big fan from overseas.

I hope in the future you'll use a vehicle with a brake controller, as all you have to do when the trailer fishtails is maintain throttle in the car/truck and squeeze the controller to apply brakes to the trailer-only.. I have been there in a really hairy situation on a fairly windy highway, and the brake controller absolutely saved my life. Without it as in your case, there is absolutely nothing that can be done 

I hope to see some Before - After - and then After the Rebuild pictures from you guys, I know you have it in you!


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

now that sound like the thing to have, on the artics they sense when your pushing it in a bend etc

ie if there is a heavy load on the trailer and your giving it a bit of beans (Campbeltown back up to civilization with 22 tonnes of cheese in the back, plus the weight of the trailer with insulated walls, 9 foot high fridge unit etc is a prime example) and hit the bends a with some spirit, even though it's all still gripping the electronics etc err on the side of caution and if they sense the grip going on the back wheels of the unit the trailer brakes are applied, just the trailer brakes, no braking on the unit, and it feels likes your getting tugged backwards, but it's to slow the trailer without risking breaking traction on the unit (if you lose traction on the back axles of the unit in a bend its jacknife time which never ends well and can result in serious injury/death on occasion depending where the trailer slams you into, so best avoided lol) 

anyway I digress, it saves a lot of incidents on artics so yes the abilty to pull a lever and brake the trailer without making any change of momentum on the tow vehicle is a fantastic idea and one to emply if you can I'd say.

Any of these incidents people have mentioned happen on a trailer that had a stabiliser bar fitted?

Ross


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dude,

Gutted to hear such bad news befalling a true pioneer for TEAM Bayside.

If there is ANYTHING I can do to help with this then just PM me fella. Im sure we can help get the car looking ship shape in no time.

J.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this Jeff. 
It reminds me of some narrow escapes I had before in similar situations. Very scary. Glad nobody got hurt.

Henk


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Very sorry to hear your accident Jeff, glad your ok. Also let us know if there is anyway we can help. 

Rick and Endless


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

The brake controllers are really awesome Jeff. We tow a super saloon and enough spares to build another one in a fully enclosed tralier with a dodge ram now and a land crusier before. Trailer weights around 5500kg fully loaded. We did around 150,000kms towing it all over the county for a number of years with the cruiser and never had and problems so your tow car doesnt sound to light for the job. The brakes are amazing on our trailer with the controller so might be something to look into. We can go down long step hills and never touch the brakes. The trailer holds the car back.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Really bad news ,hope it's not too bad .


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Ludders said:


> The Skyline empty weighs about 1700kg. The Stagea weighs at least 2000kg loaded. I took advice on the suitability of towing the Skyline with the Stagea and which type of trailer to use. I was using a four wheel braked trailer which supposedly was suited to the job.
> 
> This type of accident is, worst luck, quite common and usualy laid on it's side in front of the trailer is a Range Rover or other 4X4. At least Stageas stay upright :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


The weights you need to be aware of is 

1) The manufacturers approved towing weight if there is one 

2) The KERB weight of your vehicle (normally on a plate fixed to the car ) sometimes called the "mass in service" its the unladen weight of the car 

3) The gross weight of the tow car sometimes called the revenue weight, this is the fully laden weight of car. 

4) The weight of your load AND the trailer (trailers have plates as well) 

5) Maximum train weight which is the gross weight of the tow car plus the trailer and load (again should be on the plate in the car) If the manufacturer doesnt give a train weight then you cannot tow with the vehicle at all eg Ford Ka 

5) Nose weight of the trailer this should ideally be 7% of the trailer and load weight 

You should never tow more than 100% of the KERB weight of the tow car however the safe rule is to tow no more than 85% of the KERB weight of the tow car, adding extra weight into the tow car wont alter the limit, legally its actually reducing the amount you can tow as you are altering the train weight ie the more the tow car weighs the less the trailer and load need to weigh 

What some people have done for years and what is safe and just as important LEGAL is another, the penalties for exceeding legal weights are big in both endorsements and fines and worse of all perhaps voiding of insurance 

Exceeding any of these guidelines can cause instability and most importantly make a bad situation worse , the 85% rule gives you that bit extra leeway of control when/if things do go wrong, you have little hope of recovering from a snake if the trailer and load weigh more than the tow car.

Stabilisers should also be a "must have" as well imo

I know this is all a case of shutting the door after the horse has bolted but may help someone else


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Jeff,

Sorry to hear about the crash chief, hope you are ok and that the car gets fixed soon!

catch you soon,


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

i used to tow my rallycar with all manner of crappy trailors
i always found gently coming of the throttle and slowly steadying it down was the most low risk way to cure fishtails
then i bought a 1660kg tilt bed brian james with ratchet straps on all 4 wheels and never had another problem 


at least no one was hurt

Darbo


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Darbo said:


> i used to tow my rallycar with all manner of crappy trailors
> i always found gently coming of the throttle and slowly steadying it down was the most low risk way to cure fishtails
> then i bought a 1660kg tilt bed brian james with ratchet straps on all 4 wheels and never had another problem
> 
> ...


Believe me I tried to slowly steady it down but because (maybe) it was a hill the fishtail increased. I accelerated when I knew that was the only choice I had left.

I never want to go on that ride ever again!!

Jeff

.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

:bawling: Hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

very sorry to hear this jeff


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

As i said on MSN mate, there will be another outing for us.
Looking at the pics i'm sure it will repair easily, just make sure it goes to the right repair shop. 

Rob


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Where are the pictures? Am I blind?

You must feel so gutted about this! Sorry!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Gutted to hear about this Jeff 

8 years ago I was towing a new 6-berth twin axle caravan with a Ford Explorer, when it snaked and all went wrong. Stoved in the rear quarter of the Explorer, wrote the caravan off and took out a section of armco - scary experiance.

Hope you manage to get the drag R repaired and running again before too much time passes.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

In fairness Geoff,

Some of us have seen you drive and arent all that surprised that you're capable of wrapping up a hotel on wheels !!

   

J. :wavey:


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

sorry to hear about the car m8:bawling: come back bigger and stronger m8.



rb30r34 said:


> The brake controllers are really awesome Jeff. We tow a super saloon and enough spares to build another one in a fully enclosed tralier with a dodge ram now and a land crusier before. Trailer weights around 5500kg fully loaded. We did around 150,000kms towing it all over the county for a number of years with the cruiser and never had and problems so your tow car doesnt sound to light for the job. The brakes are amazing on our trailer with the controller so might be something to look into. We can go down long step hills and never touch the brakes. The trailer holds the car back.


got any links??, all these horror stories are getting me worried, as im sure jeff researched this and got what he thought would be the best of equipment only for this to happen

K


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

GEEZ.. tough break man. hope you get sorted and it all works out.

(so much hype around that car recently.. quite a shame)


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

bladerider said:


> In fairness Geoff,
> 
> Some of us have seen you drive and arent all that surprised that you're capable of wrapping up a hotel on wheels !!
> 
> ...



Pot & kettle springs to mind James .............


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I cant belive that you need to trailer a road car around Jeff, come on man it was built for the street right ?











Smokey :smokin:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is the brand we have on the trailer. Sens-a-BRAKE

We just use there controller, the brakes are of a ford falcon I think. Its a twin axle with both axles braked. This system also senses if the trailer breaks away from the tow car and puts the brakes on to stop the trailer.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> I cant belive that you need to trailer a road car around Jeff, come on man it was built for the street right ?
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


You are right there John, but it does save calling out the AA if something goes wrong like Mick had to with The Lemon at TOTB eh??

Plus I tried getting the spare wheels, jack, race fuel, gazeebo, fridge, generator, tools, axle stands, spare drive shafts, etc. into the Skyline and drive it, and somehow it just would not all fit!! 

I'll be back!

Jeff


.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> You are right there John, but it does save calling out the AA if something goes wrong like Mick had to with The Lemon at TOTB eh??
> 
> Plus I tried getting the spare wheels, jack, race fuel, gazeebo, fridge, generator, tools, axle stands, spare drive shafts, etc. into the Skyline and drive it, and somehow it just would not all fit!!
> 
> ...



The Lemon is a road car Jeff. If something goes wrong which i am sure it will because we are pushing it to the limits now. I will use the AA if i need to.

No trailer for the Lemon.


Mick


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

m6beg said:


> The Lemon is a road car Jeff. If something goes wrong which i am sure it will because we are pushing it to the limits now. I will use the AA if i need to.
> 
> No trailer for the Lemon.
> 
> ...


Mick how is the Lemon doing?

Have you have time to get it apart and evaluate the damage?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Jeff,

Gutted for you, towing a car trailer is always one of those situations that may bite you at any time.

I have done lots of towing in my early days when doing the Scottish Rally Championship, had a scary moment coming into Aberdeen late one night when we ( my navigator was driving ) spun the car and trailer combo on the dual carriageway, we were lucky just missed a big road sign and buckled a couple of wheels as the trailer mounted the kerb at the side of the road.

I can still remember the feeling of looking round wondering if all the attention to tightening the car down with ropes ( ratchet straps were not in everyday use at this time ) was going to be good enough – we were very lucky.

Anyway the main purpose of me posing is that you might consider fitting one of these stabiliser devices when you next decide to tow a trailer, I have not used one but they look very effective.

Bulldog , Winterhoff Caravan & Trailer stabiliser from Western Towing

I also want to add my comments about the weight of the car used to tow, I bought a Cayenne Turbo earlier this year so that when I get my R32 GTR track car finished I will be towing it with something that has the weight to keep the trailer steady.

Good luck with the repairs.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

m6beg said:


> The Lemon is a road car Jeff. If something goes wrong which i am sure it will because we are pushing it to the limits now. I will use the AA if i need to.
> 
> No trailer for the Lemon.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should get an AA membership then :thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

m6beg said:


> The Lemon is a road car Jeff. If something goes wrong which i am sure it will because we are pushing it to the limits now. I will use the AA if i need to.
> 
> No trailer for the Lemon.
> 
> ...



I do remember though Mick when the Lemon came to the pod on the flatbed and you had to set up a long bridge of planks and bits of wood to get it off. I think it was the time you won the Japshow event with a 10.29 or thereabouts.

But then to be fair I also remember driving up the M1 with you in convoy to the Jap Performance magazine timed runs at Brunters. 

I've had to be AA'd home from the pod when the diff bust so I think a trailer is a good idea for Drag events. But the cars are supposed to be MOT'd and Taxed so cars should be able to drive to meets and track days on the road as well - If cars can't do that then they shouldn't be in the HKS or street series. 

I drove mine 1600 miles on holiday in France earlier this month and Dave (Atco) takes his car to Brussels for work quite regularly. Gary's drove his up to Shakespeare from Brighton. So a traler doesn't mean much really.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

blue34 said:


> I do remember though Mick when the Lemon came to the pod on the flatbed and you had to set up a long bridge of planks and bits of wood to get it off. I think it was the time you won the Japshow event with a 10.29 or thereabouts.
> 
> But then to be fair I also remember driving up the M1 with you in convoy to the Jap Performance magazine timed runs at Brunters.
> 
> ...



I agree with trailering your car to events. A buddy of mine always trailers his car to the strip, even though he drives it nearly every day to work. You never know when something is going to go wrong, and it's much easier to just push the car onto the trailer and get it home and fix it with proper tools, rather than try and do it with a limited set at the track and hope to hell it doesn't break again on the way home, or need an expensive tow back home.

To the original poster, what kind of a vehicle were you towing with?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

tokes said:


> To the original poster, what kind of a vehicle were you towing with?


......



Ludders said:


> Luckily my Stagea was so far left at this point it missed me and landed on it's wheels up against the armco.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> The Lemon is a road car Jeff. If something goes wrong which i am sure it will because we are pushing it to the limits now. I will use the AA if i need to.
> 
> No trailer for the Lemon.
> 
> ...


Hi Mick,

I just don't want to be hanging around waiting for the AA if something goes wrong, and as we all know things do go wrong. It's a lot easier for me my way especially with all the other bits I bring with me.

By transporting the car I can be self sufficient if I need to be.

See you soon............Jeff


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> Perhaps you should get an AA membership then :thumbsup:


lol i have done it Chris.

Never had a chance to say thank you.

I owe you one dude:bowdown1::bowdown1:


Mick


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ludders, invest in a flat bed or covered transport for your baby! i hate trailers, they scare the shit outta me seen far too many dodgy things happen to trailers, things falling out, hitting a bump in the road and sending stuff flying, or a car once dismounted from a trailer and was hanging of the side (the mounts had broken off after it went over a hard bump in the road)

Do it right, get a covered transport for it, rally crew style!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

m6beg said:


> lol i have done it Chris.
> 
> Never had a chance to say thank you.
> 
> ...


LOL, no worries


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Rain said:


> Ludders, invest in a flat bed or covered transport for your baby! i hate trailers, they scare the shit outta me seen far too many dodgy things happen to trailers, things falling out, hitting a bump in the road and sending stuff flying, or a car once dismounted from a trailer and was hanging of the side (the mounts had broken off after it went over a hard bump in the road)
> 
> Do it right, get a covered transport for it, rally crew style!


Good advice !!

The stagea clearly isnt suitable


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Engineer has cleared the car for repair. Nothing major whatsoever. Just panel damage. One new front bumper & splitter, new intercooler, o/s/f wing, o/s door, bit of paint and all is well.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Thats great news man, you must be relieved!


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Lamb said:


> ......


I read that bit, just was a bit confused about it. I thought the Drag-R and the Stagea were both on a two car trailer, pulled by something else. I'd be super-scared to pull a Skyline with what is still, essentially, a car.

The two times I've had to tow my car I even felt a little sketchy with our F150 towing it as the trailer had no brakes. What do they call a 1/2 ton truck in the UK, a lorrie? :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Just back from Dubai and I read this!!!! Hey Jeff as per P.M. if you need anything just holler. Make sure it goes to a good bodyshop.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Engineer has cleared the car for repair. Nothing major whatsoever. Just panel damage. One new front bumper & splitter, new intercooler, o/s/f wing, o/s door, bit of paint and all is well.


Great to hear!! Game on....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

No more trailers for me!!

Meet the new member of the team..............


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice toy there Jeff lol.

SO sorry to hear about the R34. I know that it means alot to you. Glad to hear you can get it back to shape. How about the RIPS bumper... is it okay?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

JDMGTR said:


> Nice toy there Jeff lol.
> 
> SO sorry to hear about the R34. I know that it means alot to you. Glad to hear you can get it back to shape. How about the RIPS bumper... is it okay?


Do you mean this one???:bawling:


----------



## Moelders (Jul 7, 2006)

Ouch! Brings a tear to the eye to see it injured like that...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ludders said:


> No more trailers for me!!
> 
> Meet the new member of the team..............


:thumbsup: good man!


----------



## Speeddm (Jun 10, 2007)

Now thats how you haul a car.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Rain said:


> :thumbsup: good man!


LOL i had one of them. Ended up leaving at the Pod and driving the car home 



Mick


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

only just read this jeff, gutted for you but glad its not too much damage, i have a pair of bayside blue front wings you can have for free if it helps


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> only just read this jeff, gutted for you but glad its not too much damage, i have a pair of bayside blue front wings you can have for free if it helps


What a fantastic offer thank you. I am very interested please pm your phone number.

Jeff


.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

pm sent! mick and tim webster have helped me in the past for the odd thing and would be happy to help


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> LOL i had one of them. Ended up leaving at the Pod and driving the car home  Mick


Why's that mate?? Was there a RT and 60ft challenge on the next day and you thought the old truck would have a better shot at it? :smokin:

P.S is there any way the mods can add a new 'smile' that indictaes a freindly wind up?? I'm sure Mick wasn't intentionally trying to look like he was making Jeff feel like he'd made a bad choice of truck


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Why's that mate?? Was there a RT and 60ft challenge on the next day and you thought the old truck would have a better shot at it? :smokin:
> 
> P.S is there any way the mods can add a new 'smile' that indictaes a freindly wind up?? I'm sure Mick wasn't intentionally trying to look like he was making Jeff feel like he'd made a bad choice of truck


No not having a go at all at Jeff.

Its true though last year at totb we drove to the pod ran a 9 again and the truck was fooked. So drove the Lemon home. And left the truck there never seen it since :chairshot

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Why's that mate?? Was there a RT and 60ft challenge on the next day and you thought the old truck would have a better shot at it? :smokin:
> 
> P.S is there any way the mods can add a new 'smile' that indictaes a freindly wind up?? I'm sure Mick wasn't intentionally trying to look like he was making Jeff feel like he'd made a bad choice of truck



lol Rob you should have seen Mick's old truck. Guaranteed first corner out of the yard after it had been sat for a while, would see 40 liters of water piss out from the roof lining all over the passenger seat. Smoked like a good un 1st 3rd and 5th :chuckle: thats right no 2nd 4th or 6th


Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Do you mean this one???:bawling:


That's a horrible pic Jeff, after all that effort :bawling:

Any update on things, was it just cosmetic ?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Give me a shout on msn jeff, i have a plan!

Rob


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Ludders said:


> No more trailers for me!!
> 
> Meet the new member of the team..............



nice 1, that should be spot on for the job.
some nice long ramps, few various sized bits of plank, and a couple of good ratchet straps, you'll be fine.


may seem a silly question, how long have you had your car licence.
iirc, the law changed at the end of the 90's, regarding what you can and can't automatically drive on a car licence.

if you struggle with the straps, let me know, i may be able too get a couple.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Give me a shout on msn jeff, i have a plan!
> 
> Rob


Sounds good, love it when a plan comes together.......


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Jeff, i`ve only just seen the post, absolutely gutted for you mate, hope you can get the car sorted soon.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ludders said:


>


Hello peeps from sunny Africa, it must have been in the 40's today!

Arrived on the scene prior to Malcolm to check most importantly that Jeff was OK. I can actually verify that the car looked a lot worse than it does in the picture, Jeff most have photo shopped it! All that front part was ripped (pardon the expression) off the front of the car. Both wings, particularly offside, seriously wrinkled, both doors 'restructured' and the rear looked like someone had taken a hammer to it. Roof was OK though!. So I'm not sure what your engineer was looking at Jeff! 

Jeff was philosophical about it, and a brief check confirmed all the important bits seemed OK, apart from the I/C it appeared to be cosmetic damage. Although I did recommend Jeff get the chassis checked as the backend did look out of line.

DaveG


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Hello peeps from sunny Africa, it must have been in the 40's today!
> 
> Arrived on the scene prior to Malcolm to check most importantly that Jeff was OK. I can actually verify that the car looked a lot worse than it does in the picture, Jeff most have photo shopped it! All that front part was ripped (pardon the expression) off the front of the car. Both wings, particularly offside, seriously wrinkled, both doors 'restructured' and the rear looked like someone had taken a hammer to it. Roof was OK though!. So I'm not sure what your engineer was looking at Jeff!
> 
> ...



Not sure what car you were looking at Dave????

O/S wing bent N/S fine. O/S door marked N/S untouched. Rear end of the car completely untouched except N/S bumper popped off at N/S wing. Me Photoshop my accident pics?? Are you serious???????

Looked a lot worse that it does in the picture?? What am I a panel beater??

Yes by the time you arrived we had removed the front bumper to make it easier to move and load on a recovery vehicle. Chassis is not bent??????

I think my engineer was looking at it with a trained eye!! What were you using??

Sober up mate. lol.

Jeff


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Jeff, i`ve only just seen the post, absolutely gutted for you mate, hope you can get the car sorted soon.


ASAP mate



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

By the way .....anyone got a standard front bumper and splitter going spare?? And an offside front headlight??


Thank you kind people for the parts that have been offered. 

Jeff


.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Spent a good 2 hours this morning reading your rips thread, gutted to hear what happend to the car. Hope you can get it back to A1 cond


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Bit ironic having RIP on the front with that pic :chuckle:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

rogerdavis said:


> Bit ironic having RIP on the front with that pic :chuckle:


I hope you'd find it equally amusing if your wife slept with:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Jeff,

I have a pair of R34 doors that you can have for a reasonable price, not sure what they are worth, but you can let me know if you are interested.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I have a pair of R34 doors that you can have for a reasonable price, not sure what they are worth, but you can let me know if you are interested.
> 
> ...


pm sent Hugh

Jeff


.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

vennuth said:


> I hope you'd find it equally amusing if your wife slept with:


It was just one of those situations that was hard to resist.. no harm intended.

If you look at my comment earlier you will see I was sad to see what had happend to the car and wish Ludders gets it back up and running.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ludders said:


> By the way .....anyone got a standard front bumper and splitter going spare?? And an offside front headlight??
> 
> 
> Thank you kind people for the parts that have been offered.
> ...


There is a perfect standard bayside blue front bumper at GTaRt have a word with Gary


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Quick update*

Just a quick update. Everything is going nicely but I really need to find both front headlights and all the fixings. I broke both!! Can anyone help??

Jeff

.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Just a quick update. Everything is going nicely but I really need to find both front headlights and all the fixings. I broke both!! Can anyone help??
> 
> Jeff
> 
> .


Jeff.

I was speaking to Keith Cowie today he said Rod @ RB Motorsport has some R34 lights in stock. Worth a shot dude.


Mick


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

what a good thread everyone helping the guy out! Jeff is it just the brackets that are broken as the lights look fine? If so they can often be plastic welded. If not fancy giving me the passenger side light, i want to make it into a vent type thing for the filter on mine


----------



## Daveyboy1968 (Jul 5, 2020)

Just wow...been looking through some old pics and low and behold stumbled on the blue skyline.?
The very one i had the honour of recovering and looking after for a while. When i attended this RTC my first thought was My God what a machine. My 2nd thought was. How the hell am i going to get this back to the depot. The car was treated like royalty and what a work of art it was.
What is she up to now? Still burning rubber i hope.
Respectfully Dave (the recovery guy).


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I believe it’s currently at RK


----------

